# Active labor???



## maysons1703 (Jul 17, 2008)

This seem like a silly question, but I have a provider giving me a hard time for coding 661.13 for active labor. Her fear is that this codes describes a patient with a complication. Secondary uterine inertia, (arrested active labor)-661.13.

Does anyone have any ideas for a better code, or a better explaination I can give her?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 17, 2008)

What code does she want you to use?  What does her documentation support?


----------



## maysons1703 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Active labor*

This is an outpatient clinic by the way.

The patient c/o of contractions and is dialated 4 cm.

Its my understanding that active labor is when the patient has s/s of labor such as contractions, broken water, mucus plug passed, and cervix dialation. Labor is in the arrested phase when the patient is at 4 cm or more dialated right? When the pt. presents with this problem list than 661.13 is appropriate. 

If the patient is less than 4 cm, I should just code the symptoms, such as contractations?


----------

